# "Target Sports" Ever order from them?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever ordered anything from Target Sports? I am going to order 500 rounds of 124gn 9mm Golden Saber 
for like .32 a round "free Shipping" But wanted to see if they were good to do business with.

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/9mm-luger-ammo-c-51.aspx#Ma40|Ge12|


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I never have butt the hive at arfcom sure does.









https://loadoutroom.com/47341/golden-saber-bonded-penetration-and-consistency/

I have a few boxes of sabers in 45 ACP :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I have ordered from them multiple times and been completely satisfied.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They are very good to deal with and fast..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have also ordered from them a few times and found them to be good to go.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

wrong thread


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Guys,,,,,,, I ordered the 500 rounds with the free shipping.


----------

